# Northern lights above Toronto right now!!!



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Look north to and right overhead.
Good reds and some faint green banners. This is a huge display to be visible in the GTA.

Get away from lights, let your eyes adjust look for the red glows then the green banners will appear.


----------



## Chico Sanchez (Oct 20, 2003)

That's not the Northern lights, that's toxic ooze from the Great Lakes!!!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Very good light show for the GTA - very intense reds and banners that I've never seen be visible without going out in the country.
One very red flare was off to the east way farther around teh horizon than I've ever seen.

My daughter and I took a Tim Horton run and ran about 20 minutes north to lose some of the light pollution. She'd never seen them and was oooohing and aawing over the banners which went right up to zenith.

Friends near Peterborough I called were already sitting out on the deck over the lake watching the show. Now THEY had clean air.
It was clear enough here to see Pleiades which is rare. Now TONIGHT would been an okay blackout night.  

Hows this for a terrific pic









17.2 MEGA FLARE
A powerful coronal mass ejection (CME) associated with a major X17.2 solar flare reached the Earth near 06:15 UTC on October 29. Auroral activity became visible as far south as CALIFORNIA, Arizona and New Mexico. It was thus far the strongest geomagnetic storm observed during solar cycle 23.
Sky watchers at high, middle and low latitudes should stay alert for another round of severe geomagnetic storm activity on October 30/31: The CME associated with the second major X-class solar flare (see below) is expected to reach the Earth near 18:00 UTC (10:00 AM PST / 1:00 PM EST) on Friday, October 30.
Visit Borealis2000News for more...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

If this keeps up during the next few years....then at least you'll have something to do at night when the power's off.   

Gotta look on the bright side, after all.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You should to see them here in northern Alberta. I took a drive about twenty minutes north to a dark valley and all I can say is wow! Dumb part was me of all people, leaving my digital camera at home. I hope to get out soon again, with my camera, and if I get any good shots, I will post them.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Sinc the storm continues at high latitudes

this is current activity

http://www.spaceweather.com/ 

This was from Caledon Ontario









and this Missouri!! wow that a long way south  
This is close to the colours and range we saw in Toronto with some additional green streamers wafting across. The reds were so intense given we were in the GTA 









Macnutt must be your magnetic personality then


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm wearing my homemade tinfoil hat to keep the solar storm from frying my brain. Perhaps that's why the whole thing has avoided my little piece of paradise (a small island of calm in a vast sea of electromagnetic storm activity).

Trouble is...wearing it makes my head look like a Hersheys Kiss. 

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## FLYNSQRL (Aug 6, 2003)

Gee, if Sunspot 486 was responsible for the current aurora display, it begs the question - where is Sunspot PPC?


----------

